# 2008 Specialized Big Hit III



## 7point (Apr 29, 2012)

So the older V10 didn't work out and I agree with the extra travel not being as good as you all said. So I got a nice deal cut with an 08 Specialized Big Hit III. Here's the link. Now id love to spend 3000+ on a great new DH but I just need a bike to ride for now and upgrade later..

Here's the link not paying listed price.

2008 Specialized BigHit III in immaculate condition lots of extras!!!

Let me know what you all think. A big hit has always been one of my favorite bikes. Any certain problems to watch out or look for ima go check it now in person next week.


----------



## SteezusChrist (Mar 1, 2012)

Solid bike.
Like any used DH rig that is a few years old, the price you purchase it for is usually just the price of admission.
If it's in great shape like the seller says and the fork/brakes/wheels/suspension/bearings etc have been maintained, you might not have to put much addtional $ into it right away.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Lol old big hits are tanks. I'd never pay more than $1k for one. $1500 is way to much... old big hits are strong, and thats about it. They are crazy heavy, not nimble at all, and awkward. If you're gunna blow $1500, you can get so many better bikes...

IF you're sold on big hits...

heres a 2009 for cheaper
PRICE DROP 2009 Specialized Big Hit with NEW fork, saint, - Pinkbike

or here
medium 2009 specialized big hit 2 - Pinkbike

or this better speced and cheaper 2008
08 Specialized Big Hit 3 Fox 40 5.0 ti spring Chris King Tho - Pinkbike'

and those are on the first page of 13 big hit pages..

but theres so many other bikes for 1.5k
like this glory:
Needs to go! 2009 Giant Glory 0. - Pinkbike

This gambler
2008 scott gambler FR 10 short - Pinkbike

this demo 7:
2007 Specialized Demo 7 (Medium) - Pinkbike

or this SXT:
07 Specialized SX Trail III (Medium) - Pinkbike

I'm not hating on old big hits, they are solid bikes for beginners, but not for $1500. keep looking, theres so many better options out there, or cheaper big hits if you really want one...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

FUNNY!! I like how they list new MSRP for a bunch of old parts.:skep:ut:


----------



## 7point (Apr 29, 2012)

Well those are all awesome and.if I had the cash I would BUT.... I'm gettin this big hit for basically free doing some.barter work for it...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Oh okay, I thought you were paying 1500 for it. If you can get it cheap, go for it.


----------



## 7point (Apr 29, 2012)

Yea mostly jus gave the link so u guys could see the parts list..so anythink that's gonna need to be watched or to look for when I go test ride and check it out


----------



## 7point (Apr 29, 2012)

Plus its my size...its a smaller medium I'm only 5'5"...weights not a big deal either I had an 06 Iron Horse 7point...I think it was bout 47lbs...I rode 60+ miles a day on it as a commuter...plus weekday rides up bootleg canyon 3-4 times since no shuttles running...I want to compete professionally so I do what j have to to stay in shape and hit the trails as often as possible.


----------



## KU_MechE (Oct 29, 2011)

It's a durable ride. I've crashed and beat my 44.5 lb Big Hit with no problems. Economically, it makes sense to buy this to learn on. Buy it for $1200, sell it at the end of next season for an easy $850 ($350 depreciation). 

Or, you could buy a $3500 rig and sell it a year later for $2300. ($1200 depreciation)


----------

